# Move Muskies north?



## Musky Toyz (Feb 14, 2008)

I am seeking thoughts on getting muskies farther north in our state. I live in northwest ohio and fish in Indiana on Wbster, Tippy and the Barbee chain. Would love to fish in my own home state but would have to drive so much farther I can be on the ramp at Webster in one hour twentyfive minutes. From what I know muskies could survive in Indian lake and Grand lake St marys. I do realize that Pike were planted in St. Marys and did not take more than likely the high water temps in the summer. But muskie are more temperature tonerant i believe. I know that lake is not very deep at all but look at the size of that body of water. And also look at the shad base on it. Now Indian lake would be as close to me as the Indiana lakes but at least it would be in my own state. I was a member of M.I. webster lake musky club until this last year. Just because it is the closest club. But attitudes and certain prsonalities that i did not agree with caused me to withdraw from such. I was the 2005 Iron Man champ and I have competed in the Hoosier Cassic for the last six years and hold my own in such but am tired of having to go to Indiana. I have not had the chanse to throw one bait in ohio due to gas prices and driveing dist. but would love to. I also know guys that come from the Toledo area to Indiana. With the clubs that are in Ohio are there any that would want to start a program that works with the Dnr to get some skies planted farther north west? I will be your first volunteer to bust my ass to get something moveing. Can you imagin a tourny Like the Hoosier classic being done in ohio for say on two bodies of water like St marys and Indian Lake. We are lucky enough to not have a closed musky season why not use all of our resources and get them into more and more lakes. The Webster lake club has again started to jump start other lakes such as upper long and others. In all is it possible for ohio clubs to join togethor and do some growing of our own and open up some more muskie haunts. Any Thoughts? Thanks for your time. Barry


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

This was another topic discussed at the Muskie Summit on Saturday. All muskie clubs in attendance showed interest in extending the program to more areas of the state (Northwest and South Central/Southeast)

The DNR said there are no viable candidates in those areas. They reported that the water quality in St. Mary's could not sustain a muskie population. They did say however that CJ Brown could be considered. Not that it would, but it could be considered.


----------



## Musky Toyz (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you very much for the reply you sent. I guess i dont understand the water Quality thing when they have stocked so so many walleye in St Marys and if my memory seves me right the have stocked some trout in there too as of late. I dont have any info on how the trout stocking has turned out but I know the walleye are doing well. I do realize this is a muddy bottom lake. But think what is going on in that lake with all the Zebra Msls that are attached to everything. would there be a reason as to why indian would not be considerd that you are aware of ? I guess what upsets me is it seems the majority of our musky in our state revolves around the Columbus area, I realize there are musky farther North but clear across the map. Look at how many of our anglers are going to Indiana spending Money on Musky. They should consider the revenue that is being lost and could be gained by haveing Hoosiers want to venture across the line to Ohio. It looks like on a map that musky lakes are based more on location, location, location. i also have read many times that our muskie have just exploded in certain lakes lake that they have been introduced to that they did not believe they would do as well in. The only other reason that i could see that st. Marys would not work is the old mis conseftion that Muskie destroy the panfish population. Which we as muskie fisherman know that is fulse and that they improve with size etc. Muskie would not harm the crappie but would thrive on the shad poulation in there. A last note on water quality/ Not good enough for Muskie but alright for Celina, St Marys, State Park etc. to use for drinking water etc. Thank you again for your reply and info you passed to me. I still feel there should be more consideration given into laction. Gas is to be 3.50 to 4.00 a gallon how many of us North are gonig to pass on that drive south and east to fish here. How much revenue will be lost and how mush could be gained. Muskies In Indiana have swam up a dirty ditch and creak to populate another Lake. I just can not believe that there is a body of water worth a hoot that muskie can not survive and thrive in. I have seen lakes that have certain fish introdused to them by fisherman putting them in thier livewells from one lake and placeing them in another lake. Hey maybee i just figured out how to bring them up north? But thats not why I payed my Muskies Inc. Dues for all this time to do that is it? Well thanks again any responce would be appreceated.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

MT, I am not a biologist but I believe the musky also need at least the presence of some deep water. They need a resevoir that will stratify in the summer time and create a thermocline that they can relate to. I am not sure if this occurrs on the shallow waters of IL and St Marys. I honestly don't know those lakes that well. 

Also, I am sure you know this but it is illegal to transport a fish from 1 body of water to another(or at least if it involves a public body of water).

CG


----------



## Musky Toyz (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry if some things were read as reality insted of taken as sarcasim. And Yes I am ""VERY""aware of what the Ohio Revised code states and I am also aware of what The code and purpose of Muskies Inc is for and have always abided by such code and ""enfoced"" such laws of The State Of Ohio. The Trout and walleye live in this shallow lake. A musky spends a lot of time in shollow water not only to feed but also to help digest their food. Yes muskie do spend time suspended and such in deep water, but i just have not seen anything that shows me that muskie cannot thrive in St Marys or Indian which does happen to be deep, and also has walleys in. I also have not seen where any research has been done to show they would not survive in such Lakes. Thank you for your response.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Toyz,
I do not have any research to refer to. I can only go by what the DNR reports. 

I will say this, the DNR folks that attended the meeting are DEEPLY involved in muskie fishing outside of their work, and would have nothing against creating more muskie opportunities for us. If they say it won't work I believe them but I do hope we can find someplace in the Northwest part of Ohio to grow some toothy critters.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Musky Toyz said:


> but i just have not seen anything that shows me that muskie cannot thrive in St Marys or Indian which does happen to be deep, and also has walleys in. I also have not seen where any research has been done to show they would not survive in such Lakes. Thank you for your response.


Musky may or may not survive in Indian, I dont know how familiar you are with Indian but it really is not that deep. I fish it all the time, Dream bridge seems to be the deepest area with a couple of other small 10 ft areas but overall it is shallow and the water gets very warm during the summer months.

I mainly fish for walleye/saugeye and musky, and in my opinion indian is a great saugeye fishery and very established with bass, crappie and bluegill as well I would not be in favor of stocking musky there for a few reasons:

The high summer water temperatures

With it being a very popular tourist lake and heavily fished alot of skis would be inadvertantly caught and may or may not be released

Also lots and lots of boat traffic in summer

That being said I am not as familiar with st marys but from what I understand the walleye are not producing there, they may be there but from what I've heard people are not catching many or they that do just dont say. 

It is twice the size of indian and overall probably deeper, I dont know about the water quality but not as established as a fishery IMO as indian, may be a good place for musky, but I will let the experts make that call.


----------



## Musky Toyz (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes Sir Indian is shallow it does have some deep holes. Depth of water could be a concern but have not seen that it is. When a question comes up about pike in st marys the answer from the DNR is pike didnot make it because they are not as temerature tolerant as its cousin the muskie. That is even on the lake map from the dnr. So are they saying yes a muskie could survive in there and a pike can not. Or was they saying a pike can not but a muskie can. Funny either way you say it or read it still means the same. Yes I have done very well on St marys for walleye and like others have not given up any secrets. Yes there would be a lot of boat traffic there is on every lake i have fished unless it has posted speed and times. Henc the main reason we Sarted muskie fishing in the dark. So that does not stopp the muskie. Yes people that are not educated on CPR could keep a muskie but that is What we as Muskies Inc. members should be doing is educating the public to release that fish so someone can enjoy that fish another day only to maybe find it has grown. Education goes hand and hand with location. You want to see boat traffic go to Webster and Tippy in Indiana and i will show you boat traffic.


----------



## LUCIUS (Nov 22, 2007)

Musky in St. Mary's may servive but not thrive. They also need a good forage base.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

The biggest problem with NW Ohio is the general lack of reservoirs. The land gets so flat up there that it's tought to create reservoirs by simply daming a river or creek. That is why there are so many upground reservoirs, which are harder to build, and generally much smaller. This leaves fewer places that may be suitable canidates to be stocked with musky. 

Why not stock some of the Erie tribs in NW Ohio, like the Maumee or the Sandusky? We know that they can survive and reproduce in Lake Erie. Just a thought.


----------



## Musky Toyz (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey guys thank you for the replies. It is so nice to talk to people that have such a interest for a big, slimey, toothy, mean, strong, and elusive fish such as the muskie as I do. Its great thank you. I dont mean any disrespect to any of you with my posts please dont take any of them the wrong way. I dont mean to sound like i know everything about this because i dont. I dont think anyone will know everything about em. I just get so confused as to why we dont have them farther north. There was a post about how they need a good food base. And that would already be there. I am not sure of Indian but St Marys is full of shad and suckers which as we know drive muskies nuts. as far as stocking them In the Maumee etc. I might be wrong but i think somehow St. Marys is connected to the Auglaize river which flows into the Maumee which flows into lake erie. The Auglaize is about 7 miles from my house and the Maumee is about the same. I do know there are pike in the Maumee in the Defiance area that I would assume came from Earie. But when you talk about water Quality you are about at the bottom of the quality level when it comes to these rivers. Which could be another reason for water Quality in St Marys. I will say, we have come a long way with the introduction of this fish in Ohio. I do offer to any of you/ that if anyone of you have not been to the Indiana lakes that i fish and would like to go I always have an open invite to anyone who would like to give it a shot. I also compete in the Hoosier Classic Every year and am always looking for a quality and competetive partner. I have yet had a partner that has been able to produce during the tourney. We have two brothers from the Toledo area win it and they continue to do well every year. Again thanks for your replies.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Indian does have shad in it and I have seen some large ones in there as well. No offense taken, but I would like some info on those st marys walleye, not location or technique, I actually enjoy that part of the hunt for fish, but what time of year, conditions. PM me if you like. Thanks


----------



## Musky Toyz (Feb 14, 2008)

The deeper holes out by Wndy Point and safety Island. FLo Red worm harness drifting and trolling silver and black Hot and Tots. April May Then again in october. I have caught some small ones in the june july but not worth all the time. Every now and then i pick one up while crappie fishing on rocks outside of the channels.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks MusyToyz, I have never fished st marys, always wanted to and looks like this year I will get to.


----------

